# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1C:Предприятие 8. Такси и аренда автомобилей

## johnnypawk

Друзья! Не могу найти 1C:Предприятие 8. Такси и аренда автомобилей. Кто может помочь?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Друзья! Не могу найти 1C:Предприятие 8. Такси и аренда автомобилей. Кто может помочь?


Решение есть на сайте 1С
http://solutions.1c.ru/catalog/taxi/features
Стоимость 28000
http://programmist1s.ru/programs/1s-taksi/
Отученной по-видимому нет
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic...68671&start=30

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Major_vsb

Добрый день, подскажите, что за ошибка возникает при запуске АРМ ДиспетчераСнимок.jpg

----------


## allverybad

Хотелось бы знать, где это чудо можно обсудить.

----------


## fedorchuk

Друзья. Поделитесь пожалуйста рабочей конфигурацией Такси и аренда, желательно 1.0.9.2
Благодарю.
Можно ссылку на почту aidar.kh (dog) mail.ru

----------


## Cobakin

неужели никто не нашел рабочую конфигурацию? Если есть - поделитесь пожалуйста. Можно в личку или на почту ta9528  @  gmail. com

----------


## Palych102

у кого есть свежая конфигурация ? пришлите на почту sapsayko @yandex.ru

----------


## GrigoriyKos

Отправьте мне пожалуйста! grigoriykosarev @gmail.com

----------


## shamanbys

Привет Всем!!!Прошу отправьте мне отученную на mtk005@mail.ru  Заранее спасибо всем кто делает добро!!!

----------


## Palych102

Привет. Скиньте свежую конфигурацию плиз sapsayko @ yandex.ru

----------


## niyazovrus

Всем привет, свежей так и не поделились? 
Если можно на почту у кого есть niyazovrus@gmail.com

----------

